# What's your most embarrassing or most exciting kink?



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 14, 2021)

NSFW discussion, warning.  

This is a just for fun type of NSFW question, no shame in being unique or open minded.  Please no shaming.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 14, 2021)

Furries


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 14, 2021)

Common decency/respect and public humiliation


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Common decency/respect and public humiliation


Common decency and respect are good solid answers. Public humiliation is pretty good too.  Way better than my top 3, I'll admit,  though I do like common decency,  common sense and respect a heck ton as well.


----------



## aomagrat (Jan 14, 2021)

Toe beans


----------



## zandelux (Jan 15, 2021)

aomagrat said:


> Toe beans



I never understood foot fetishes in humans, but not gonna lie: anthro feet should probably keep their distance from me.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 15, 2021)

The one I've had in my neck for the past four years.

I'm also attracted to guys in their 50s because I can relate to them.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi.

Adult content is prohibited on the forums.


----------

